
Show HN: Lomotions (beta) – Video camera with beautiful filters for Android - 22nddev
https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.twentyseconddev.lomotions
======
22nddev
My first Android app and long-time side project. Showing it here in order to
push myself to finish it and get some beta testers.

